# Pm 727 Power Drawbar



## lpeedin (Sep 10, 2016)

Due to the extremely limited space between the motor & spindle on the 727, and possibly many other bench top mills, the idea of an air powered drawbar was doubtful. However, I decided to see what I could come up with and am extremely pleased with the results. I have over 14 GB of video that I will have to wade through to put together a build series, but here are a few pictures that hopefully will whet your appetite. 

I will be putting together a multi-part video series that will include drawings & measurements in the event others are interested in building something similar. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 10, 2016)

Pictures not showing only red X


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 12, 2016)

Will try pix again


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 12, 2016)

Last attempt at posting the pix - reminds me of trying to nail Jello to the wall.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Sep 15, 2016)

That is a sweet setup


----------



## dlane (Sep 16, 2016)

Mo better ,


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys.  I am really enjoying it - it makes changing mills/collets much easier.  I started the editing last evening on the video series of the build and will start posting it on YouTube next week.


----------



## iim1bek (Nov 3, 2016)

Have you posted any of your video on YouTube yet ???


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 3, 2016)

iim1bek said:


> Have you posted any of your video on YouTube yet ???



Yes, I have a 5 part series on my channel. Here is a link to Part 1, from there you'll have access to my channel and other vides as well. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice work! I also enjoy your videos.


----------

